# Sarracenia



## eOrchids (Oct 14, 2007)

Here are my Sarracenia.






S. Readii x Moorei 'Wilkerson Bog'

Stay tune for more photos!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 15, 2007)

Beauties!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2007)

Can you taste the stuff inside of these too?! :crazy:


----------



## Hien (Oct 15, 2007)

They grow outdoors in New Jersey?


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 15, 2007)

If I had sun, I would grow them. Gorgeous!'

Hien - the northern type of S purpurea is hardy to zone 2 or something like that, I believe. http://www.cobraplant.com/zone-USDA.html


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 16, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Can you taste the stuff inside of these too?! :crazy:


Never did and never will, Eric.



Hien said:


> They grow outdoors in New Jersey?



Yes, all my Sarracenia are grown outdoors in New Jersey.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2007)

If I ever come down there, I dare you to do it. I'll do it!


----------



## Persephone (Oct 16, 2007)

eOrchids said:


> Never did and never will, Eric.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, all my Sarracenia are grown outdoors in New Jersey.




Whee are you in New Jersey? 
I'd love to grow these.


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 16, 2007)

Persephone said:


> Whee are you in New Jersey?
> I'd love to grow these.



I'm in central Jersey.


----------



## Hien (Oct 17, 2007)

I guess I will plant some next year.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautiful. 

Did you get those from Brooks Garcia? I've got a Wilkerson's White Knight that hopefully will mature well. It was looking a little on the dormant side the last time I checked but aren't they all these days!


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 21, 2007)

TheLorax said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Did you get those from Brooks Garcia? I've got a Wilkerson's White Knight that hopefully will mature well. It was looking a little on the dormant side the last time I checked but aren't they all these days!



I got this plant a couple of years ago; forgot the name of that individual. Though I do know, Brooks Garcia has some amazing Sarracenia. Oh! Wilkerson's 'White Knight' that's an AWESOME plant! Definately post pics once it matures!


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 21, 2007)

Brooks is my personal friend. I have the utmost respect for him. Over the years, he has sent me a gift of one of every plant from the Wilkerson Bog that he has lovingly tended for over 5 years now. The Wilkerson's White Knight was the one he sent me this year. Not too many of those out yet but there will be soon. He religiously works that land as if it was his own carefully identifying and removing invasive species while seeing to it that a sustainable amount of seed is collected and grown out to preserve the genotype. Plants from the Wilkerson Bog are now in the hands of many scientists, botanical gardens, and private collectors where they are grown out and shared with others. The Wilkerson Bog plants are also in the hands of reputable CP nurseries where they are being propagated and sold to the public. These plants are in cultivation because of Brooks' hard work. I am extremely proud of the way he has cared for that land. I am also extremely proud of how he gave plants away to get them into cultivation fast to ensure that every Sarracenia present was (or is in the process of being) made available to the public. Premise being that those less honorable would not feel the need to poach if the plants were readily available from the nursery industry. Yes, he gave them to nurseries with the permission of the Wilkerson Family, to perpetuate the species. 

http://hometown.aol.com/atlfinegardens/page1.html

I would be happy to share a photo of Wilkerson's White Knight with you privately. Oddly enough the name of that particular plant is one he deliberated over selecting and I strongly encouraged him to go for it. Long story but it was a tough decision for personal reasons.


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 22, 2007)

TheLorax said:


> Brooks is my personal friend. I have the utmost respect for him. Over the years, he has sent me a gift of one of every plant from the Wilkerson Bog that he has lovingly tended for over 5 years now. The Wilkerson's White Knight was the one he sent me this year. Not too many of those out yet but there will be soon. He religiously works that land as if it was his own carefully identifying and removing invasive species while seeing to it that a sustainable amount of seed is collected and grown out to preserve the genotype. Plants from the Wilkerson Bog are now in the hands of many scientists, botanical gardens, and private collectors where they are grown out and shared with others. The Wilkerson Bog plants are also in the hands of reputable CP nurseries where they are being propagated and sold to the public. These plants are in cultivation because of Brooks' hard work. I am extremely proud of the way he has cared for that land. I am also extremely proud of how he gave plants away to get them into cultivation fast to ensure that every Sarracenia present was (or is in the process of being) made available to the public. Premise being that those less honorable would not feel the need to poach if the plants were readily available from the nursery industry. Yes, he gave them to nurseries with the permission of the Wilkerson Family, to perpetuate the species.
> 
> http://hometown.aol.com/atlfinegardens/page1.html
> 
> I would be happy to share a photo of Wilkerson's White Knight with you privately. Oddly enough the name of that particular plant is one he deliberated over selecting and I strongly encouraged him to go for it. Long story but it was a tough decision for personal reasons.



I heard about the story about Brooks Garcia and thank you for the link (which I saw already). Just simply fascinating! 

I have S. x Moorei 'Wilkerson Bog'. Although it's not mature (within a year), it's simply an amazing cultivar. Forgot the name of the individual whom I traded with. 

Regarding Wilkerson 'White Knight, I think he should have it register. It's another amazing cross created & he deserves his name on his own creation. But it's a shame that his personal reasons is holding him back.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 22, 2007)

I have to remember to take a photo of the last box he sent plants to me in. You will fall over when you see the mailing label. Remind me to get a photo of that label because I save all of his labels with all of his personal drawings. 

I don't know that Wilkerson's White Knight is his own creation. I believe it may have been a sport he stumbled across on the property. Good question, I'll have to try to remember to ask him some day. Not a particularly strong grower so far based on my experience. If you live in the US, I will place a tag in my Wilkerson's White Knight with your name on it and when it attains a size that is divisible (probably 3 years but I never forget who a division belongs to when there is a tag in a plant), I will gift it to you. The only strings attached are that you please try your best to gift a division of your plant to the next person you believe shares well with others when your plant is divisible. I'd much prefer to gift a division to someone like you who cares. I stick to myself for the most part and only have a few CP friends and he just happens to be one of them and I know he loves it when the plants are shared. That's Brooks! Good honest and hard working soul. PM me if this sounds of interest to you.

editing to add I see you are in NJ which is perfect!


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 22, 2007)

Tee hee, 'Hurricane Creek' is John Hummer's baby whilst 'White Sparkler' and "White Knight" are Rob Sacilotto's babies. Brook's baby is "Wilkerson's White Knight". You're mixing them up accidentally. And no, I'm not over at Terra Forums. I really do stick to myself other than posting here plus a handful of people I can count on one hand.


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 22, 2007)

TheLorax said:


> Tee hee, 'Hurricane Creek' is John Hummer's baby whilst 'White Sparkler' and "White Knight" are Rob Sacilotto's babies. Brook's baby is "Wilkerson's White Knight". You're mixing them up accidentally. And no, I'm not over at Terra Forums. I really do stick to myself other than posting here plus a handful of people I can count on one hand.



oh ok


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2007)

TheLorax said:


> editing to add I see you are in NJ which is perfect!



Wow, what a sad part of Illinois you must be in. oke:


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 22, 2007)

Sheesh, I must be suffering from stuffing stupor if I am replying to a pm in an open thread. Forgive me eOrchids, I've been cooking and baking for the past 2 days for our meal which we serve at 1pm and I think I need a nap or something now that everyone has left. 

Hey! I like lots of NJ. Particularly that area around Philadelphia with all those nice B & Bs. They sure do have a lot of nice antique shops out that way too.

editing to add- yes, there are many arm pit areas in IL. Fortunately I don't live near any of them. Nice clean air where I live... if you can stand the smell of horse crap wafting through your open windows in spring and fall.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh yeah. Trenton = Murder Capital of the USA!


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 22, 2007)

Forget Trenton. Chicago had Cabrini Green here and we still have the Robert Taylor Homes. I could go on but it's not exactly a walk in the park in those areas.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2007)

I've been thru them also, at night. They don't have the rep your little part near Phila. has.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 22, 2007)

You are a very brave man. 

I went to college with a gal from Cabrini Green. Her Dad was one of the maintenance folk for the projects. They got two free apartments there. I never did get a chance to meet hardly any of Rhonda's family because she said I'd probably get assaulted if I came to visit because I was white. She told me stories of how her Mom taught all of her younger brothers and sisters to get in the cast iron bathtub when ever they heard gun fire. She showed me photos of where bullets had come through the windows of their apartments and were stuck in the walls and in their furniture. I was young back then and couldn't imagine people raising a family in that type of an environment. 

Cabrini Green is gone now. Probably why Trenton is now the murder capital of the US.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2007)

LOL! I think it's because kids have gotten crazy of late and are killing for no reason.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 22, 2007)

Say Eric, did you have a good turkey day?


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 23, 2007)

Here is a personalized mailing label on the last box sent to me from Brooks-







Thought you might be interested in seeing that. He is so darn sweet and creative. Who the heck takes the time to hand draw photos of sarracenias on a box then uses watercolors and fills them in? I save them all for sentimental reasons. I have one of 'Leah' that is in a photo album because it is such a beautiful watercolor.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2007)

Very cute, and yes the day was fine. got to work on the layout, made a nice dinner, got some rest and chatted on slippertalk.


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 23, 2007)

TheLorax said:


> Here is a personalized mailing label on the last box sent to me from Brooks-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeeezzz, that's amazing! I call that a dedicated Sarracenia grower.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2007)

I notice how you avoided jumping in to defend the honor of your fair state! oke:


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 23, 2007)

TheLorax said:


> Here is a personalized mailing label on the last box sent to me from Brooks-



That is very COOL - I'd save them too!


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 23, 2007)

He's dedicated, that's for sure. That label is huge. The photo doesn't show the size. Way cool, eh? I tried my best to create a personalized label but bombed out miserably. Embarrassingly so actually. I guess I'm just not one of those artsy craftsy types.


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 23, 2007)

TheLorax said:


> He's dedicated, that's for sure. That label is huge. The photo doesn't show the size. Way cool, eh? I tried my best to create a personalized label but bombed out miserably. Embarrassingly so actually. I guess I'm just not one of those artsy craftsy types.



Hey, at least you tried and that's all that matters!


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 23, 2007)

Yup, I get an A for effort. I used Crayola water colors out of one of the kids' art boxes. I thought it would be so easy. It wasn't.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 24, 2007)

For you Eric. I tried my best to create one of those black backgrounds using black crayola craft paper from the art stash the kids use for school projects. It's not the greatest photo of "Wilkerson's White Knight" but it's good enough for you to get a good look of a pitcher you've probably not seen before. Check out the throat. Magnificent isn't it. 






Closer image-


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh Wow! That's a beauty! Can't wait to get a hold of it.


----------

